# Shimano Chronarch 100SF's on eBay!!!



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Has the world gone nuts??? There are two like-new 100SF's on eBay, closing Thursday night, both being bid through the roof - over $350 apiece. The same guy, a newbie to eBay (i***l) with three buys - is bidding both reels.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130855743748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200899357924?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

He's also the high bidder on another NIB that is due in three days:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111018529029?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I don't get it - why so much $$$? Hope I'm not blowing some fellow 2Cooler's cover here...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Yea, that does seem a bit extreme. I don't fish backwards so I never look at the xx0 models, but I saw a NIB 51MG for for about $300 last week. I guess it goes to show not only people on 2cool prefer the older reels.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Pooch has some in the classified her below get em before I dont lol.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i wouldn't spend that, but i do think they're the best reel ever made. hey Bubba, you still got yours?


----------



## trouthooker (Sep 25, 2009)

:work:Sweet reel! More than I paid new, gotta love Shimano! Holding their value!


----------



## dentonmark (Feb 20, 2013)

dang, i need to throw my old metal bantam 100 out there on ebay and see what happens haha


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

All GOLD fishing reel ... did shimano make this model for Donald Trump??
Sorry but that is tacky looking and the reel is not THAT good


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Best reel ever made in my opinion but 350 is a bit high.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I was crapping in my pants when I saw an used one sold for $340.
I have 4 of these reels in excellent condition and maybe I try eBay


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

Confirms my thoughts that when you see BSF's sell for over $200 and Chronarch's selling for $350 that Shimano should consider designing a reel that is more similar to them. I've seen more people like MattK, who are true experts, say the Chronarch 100A/SF is their favorite reel of all time. To those saying they don't fish backwards, I hate to tell you, if you are using a Chronarch 200E, you are fishing backwards. To those saying it's tacky looking, well that is a preference issue. Has nothing to do with the quality of the reel. Not that good? You cookin? I have a couple of pearl 100's that I picked up new. I can not believe how refined they are.


----------



## Scumfrog (Dec 9, 2012)

Somewhere I heard Shimano is about to make it all right again


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

jtbailey said:


> All GOLD fishing reel ... did shimano make this model for Donald Trump??
> Sorry but that is tacky looking and the reel is not THAT good


Nonsense, that is one hell of a solid reel.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nonsense, that is one hell of a solid reel.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


x x a million one of the best ever made Pooch has some in the clasified for 200$ they are sweet just saw them yesterday picked up 2 curado sf for 150 each for a friend they are like new.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Scumfrog said:


> Somewhere I heard Shimano is about to make it all right again


Please tell us more....


----------



## Scumfrog (Dec 9, 2012)

I saw a post on another board by bantam1 that seemed to suggest that Shimano will have new reels coming out throughout the year.Not waiting on I-CAST


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I just saw an SF going for 410 and still going... Man these guys are crazy


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Same guy that I was talking about in my first post - i***l, whoever that is. Unbelievable. Two guys bid the reel up over the past few days and he finally won it for $410. New in the box. Click on the (15) bidders link and you can see the bidding history...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111018529029?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

MattK said:


> Best reel ever made in my opinion but 350 is a bit high.


X2

Ive got like 4 of em! But never paid that much!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Pooch has 2 of them in the classified 200 each they are very very nice shape.


----------

